# cardio



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

ive heard so much stuff about cardio,it gets confusing,some people say its best to do it on a empty stomach,cause u aint got no carbs inside of u to burn off.

and some people say its best to have food inside you,to kickstart the metabolism.

ive decided to run this as a 30 day poll question.

please give your opinion.

steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Steve

To be honest I am between 2 mindsabout this. Taking a shake, or a corb drink just before hand is a good idea. It gives you the energy, but there is no food to burn off. But with food, you can often put your gut into a spasm causing you wo wretch and vomit!!

I prefer no food, but a protein shake to start off!


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm in the empty stomach camp at the moment BUT I've heard pretty resonable arguments from both sides.

its a weird one. I get the idea - empty stomach = low glycogen levels, so 'moderate' exercise (like powerwalking) will burn the fat without tapping into muscle.

but then would that theory not also apply to post workout when glycogen levels are also low, so modeate exercise after a workout (and before P/Wo shake) would do the same. :roll: :evil:

dunno, but I'm doing my cardio on an empty stomach just now (well not right this very minute!! ) cant say that I look like I've lost any muscle :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

its 4 against 0 guys

i guess it must be empty stomach.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Since the start of the year I have been taking eca stack twice a day. The first set of tablets in the morning on an empty stomach and the second about 30 before I go to the gym.

In the mornings I take my tablets go for a 15 - 20 minute jog followed by a good healthy breakfast, either eggs or porridge. This seem to get my metabolism kick started and aswell as getting good nutrition e.t.c. the fat seems to be dripping off.

My stomach feels a lot tighter and although i have been taking the ECA stack and realise this is the major part of the success, I think a lot of it is to do with the empty stomach cardio first thing in the morning.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah has to be an empty stomach. Mind you I trained today and had a Powercharge protein and carb drink 20 minutes before i started my 30minutes cardio, and I have never felt better to be honest. I felt fantastic. but I dont think that really classifies as food though.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

They say its best to do your cardio first thing in the morning when your stomach is most empty, this allows maximum fat burning before all the carb in the day


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

20g protein before cardio to stop your body going catabolic


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Right guys,

There is much debate on this still and what we are at is first it was a bad idea as some people may faint when working out and become light headed exercising on an empty stomach and you cant keep up the intensity either.

Then they said its shown that you can burn more fat on an empty stomach first thing in a morning, and this was widely accepted.

Then, (I know mad init?) they said that if you workout in a morning on an empty stomach (if your wanting to build muscle) is a very bad idea as the body has low sugar levels and has to resort to breaking the muscle in your body down to supply it with energy. All the efforts of your last workout could be destroyed when doing this kind of workout.

What they recommend (like Simzy said) is to have a small protein/carb drink) just enough carbs to provide you with the energy you need to work hard and burn off the excess fat and also the protein will stop your muscles been catablised by the body for fuel.

You do need a small amount of carbs to burn fat, without it is very hard to do so and this is when the body starts to break down the body's muscles (Amino Acids) for fuel.

Sorry you can wake up now!!!

:wink:


----------

